# help with wired connection



## unmarkedcoupe

OK heres the deal.I wanted to run my 360 wired instead of wireless.So i jus tried to connect and it dosent connect.Tried the same setup to my laptop and it wont connect either.Its weird cause either laptop or 360 will connect wireless.My cable is good tested it on homecomputer and works without a glitch.

here is what im working with 

Netgear wgt624(v3)
Laptop is new with built in wireless.(win xp)
Home puter is new built by me with win MCE

There are a few things i can say,the 360 jus says wired devise not connected.The laptop says limited or no connectivity.

One more thing when it try to set up network i get RUNDLL Error loading hnetwiz.dll the specfied modduel canot be found.

What should i try?

THANKS


----------



## chat1410

Just the basics first to get a feel for your situation. Do you have DHCP on or off?


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

on,(i think) says dhcp client in  router status

How  would i check that.


----------



## chat1410

It says DHCP client? Can you switch it to say DHCP server?


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

u talking about in my router page right.


----------



## chat1410

Correct, in the page you access by typing the routers IP address into your browser.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

yes i see no where to change that setting.I have backed up my router status as of now incase i mess anything up.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

Ive also restarted my computer and get the same error when trying to make a home or office network


----------



## chat1410

Do you know how to check and see if DHCP is enabled on your computer? If so check it, see if it's on or if it has it's own IP address, and then check the laptop.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

unsure how to check that....

I did find one thing in my router which is UPnP. Universal Plug and Play (UPnP) helps devices, such as Internet appliances and computers, access the network and connect to other devices as needed. UPnP devices can automatically discover the services from other registered UPnP devices on the network


i turned it on but nothing.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

ok i do know how to check my modem and DHCP is done.I take it completed so good there.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

Also says DHCP sever Enabled


----------



## chat1410

Upnp is advised to be off. I keep it on because I don't want to bother with opening ports and such, but any security guy would slap you for turning it on. Basically if a program requests a port to be opened for the internet, Upnp honors that request with no checks no warnings or anything. If programs aren't connecting to the internet right, then you can try Upnp, otherwise keep it off. 

To check if DHCP is on or off in Windows XP, go to the Control Panel > Network Connections > double click the Ethernet connection > click the Support tab and look under Address Type. Or you can right click the Ethernet connection and go to properties > TCP/IP > Properties, Obtain an IP means DHCP is on, if one if entered, it means DHCP is off.

I forgot to ask, on the DHCP you found in your router, was that LAN side or WAN side. The WAN side should be a client and in the case of what we actually want the LAN side should be acting as a server.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

ok what it says is that it is manually confirgured.Duno why i have always had it set to obtain auto.

Account Name  	WGT624
Hardware Version 	V3H1
Firmware Version 	V2.0.10_1.0.1NA

Internet Port
MAC Address 	00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
IP Address 	xx.xxx.xxx.xxx
DHCP 	DHCPClient
IP Subnet Mask xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
Domain Name Server
	xx.xxx.xxx.xx
xxx.xxx.xxx.xx

LAN Port
MAC Address 	00:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
IP Address 	xxx.xxx.x.x
DHCP 	ON
IP Subnet Mask 	xxx.xxx.xxx.0

Wireless Port
Name (SSID) 	xxxxxx
Region 	United States
Channel 	6
Mode 	Auto 108Mbps
Wireless AP 	ON
Broadcast Name 	ON


I placed all the XXX;s


----------



## chat1410

Ok, the router settings are good. What was set to manual configure? All three machines should be on auto (the desktop, the laptop and the 360). If the working machine was on manual (I believe your working machine is the desktop) then set the laptop to manual and enter all settings the same except the top IP address make that one different. For example if the desktop has an IP of 192.168.0.1, make the laptop 192.168.0.2. but never should the gateway and the IP address be the same (the gateway should be your routers IP).


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

The home puter was on maual and the rest were on auto.Couldent i jus set them all to auto and be fine.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

also i should restart the router and modem right?


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

Also now in my attactched devises in router says my lappy is atached
 but still limited


----------



## chat1410

No need to be restarting the modem. You could technically set them al lto auto, but sometimes routers don't hand out IPs like they should, so you gotta go manual. 

With the laptop connected before you switch it to manual, have it hooked up to the router with a wire, and try pinging the router (WinKey + R >cmd >ping x.x.x.x where the x's are the routers IP address) You should get no response, if you get a response tell me. IF you don't, switch it to manual like I said then ping the router again.


----------



## chat1410

Edit if it's still limited, tell your laptop the manual settings, it should work then. If you are confused how to do this tell me your routers IP, the subnet mask (which is more than likely 255.255.255.0) and the IP of your desktop I'll tell tell yo uexactly what to put in. You are safe in telling me this information because it's what called an internal IP. IP addresses beginning with 192, 10, and 5 (for you Hamachi owners) are not routable on the internet, the backbone does not route them, so no one can access them over the internet.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

host unreable.


But i noticed i made a boo my ipis auto but the dns is manual


----------



## chat1410

If the DNS is manual and blank, you will not be able to access the internet. Switch it to auto. If it is not blank, it should have your routers IP in it.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

ook still nothing i entered it manually as the same as on home brew.Said connected but then said there is a conflic with the ip add and another machine.I can see all the ip and info on homebrew machine what should i copy to the lappy and possiabley the 360


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

also i ahve 2 ip addresses in my dns settings


----------



## chat1410

In the top field of the laptop, it says IP Address. Make that address one number different than your desktop computers address. For example if x.x.x.1 is in your desktop computers IP Address field, put x.x.x.2 in your laptop. Also make sure the DNS in both computers is set to your routers IP address (which should also be in the gateway field).


----------



## chat1410

Two addresses? Put both of them in the laptop then.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

ok here is the lateset 

Home puter says the the address is asigned my the DHCP
Lappy says Mnually connected but i cant open a web page.


----------



## chat1410

Set the laptop to auto assign by DHCP and tell me what happens.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

Home machine has a 3 at the end of IP 
Lap has a 2 and the end

defult gateway is the same on both but the dns servers or same but there are 2 of them jus in the main machin the order is diffrent


----------



## chat1410

Switch the order of the two in which ever cannot access a webpage.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

ok acquiring address


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

still acq


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

nope now limited


----------



## chat1410

If both are set to manual you shouldn't be acquiring an address.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

ok i set the lap to manual and the home is on auto,

I copied all the ip (changed last number)
subnet mask
and gateway 

dns servers are the same in the same order 

Still nothing with the laptop


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

u ahve im or anything to make this a li faster and better poss.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

but the lapsays connected but cant open a page


----------



## chat1410

It's set to manual and it still tries to acquire an address?


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

no jus connects but wont open a page


----------



## chat1410

If you double click the Ethernet connection in Network connections does it say it's fully connected or is it still at limited?


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

Jus connected .No fully or limited


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

Tried pinging but request timed out


----------



## chat1410

If it says just connected, that's good. What did you try to ping?


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

the one u said before.the router.But its connected but i cant open a web page.


----------



## chat1410

You tried pinging the routers IP address and it timed out? That doesn't seem right at all.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

in netwrok connection detail on the lappy it dosent have a DHCP number


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

OK if i were to set both to auto on ip and dns they should work right.


----------



## chat1410

Maybe, try it and see.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

i did then i restarted lappy


----------



## chat1410

If it doesn't work, make sure you posted the information in  this window and not in this window. The second is alternate, the computer will fall to that one if DHCP does not work for some reason.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

when both are on auto i get acquiring address then limited connect


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

yyes the first window is what i used.What numbers do i need to know in order to set them both to manual.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

if i can get the lap to work ill jus use the same setting for xbox


----------



## chat1410

The numbers for the laptop are as follows:
IP Address: x.x.x.y
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Gateway x.x.x.x
DNS Address x.x.x.x

Where the x's are your router's IP Address and y is one number different than your desktop computer or your router's final number (it doesn't matter which you choose except it cannot be over 255 and no other computer on your network can have it).


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

all the numbers on my home network arent showing now jus blank.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

aslo the numbers that show up in router statists are diff then what show up on computer.


----------



## chat1410

What do you mean they're different and on the LAN side or the WAN side?


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

on my router if i click router status then connection status is where the numbers are diff.

The internet port numbers are diff than the lan port.Which do i use?

Lan right


----------



## chat1410

Right, use the LAN information, basically the IP address of your router is the address you enter in your browser to get to the page.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

ok well did that and what i get is (connected but no acces to a web page.) so i checked my router and shows my lappy is attached and the physical address match.Also all i get is packets sent none recived.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

my home ip last number is .3 so i used .2

the rest i keep the same


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

mmore help please.


----------



## chat1410

I don't know where to go from here. Please recap, stating your current set up and if you can remember most of the things you've tried.


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

ok wired is still a no go with limited or no connectivity

if i manually set the ip i get said connected but cant acess the interweb.no packet move send or recived.Cant ping the ip or anything.


----------



## chat1410

And if you turn manual settings off what happens?


----------



## unmarkedcoupe

i get connected but never allow sany Ie to open.Never send packets r recives any.Cant ping anything not even yahoo.com


----------



## chat1410

I'm sorry, I don't know what to tell you.


----------

